# DNP FAT LOG 80kg to xxxx...



## prozac (Feb 13, 2018)

Hey ALL

Heres my log, ive taken DNP before a few years ago and it helped take weight off and keep most of it too.

I have a PT and she's not happy about dnp but has no choice. Switching exercise to slow cardio and weights ( no circuits)

*
DAY 0 :* 500mg No sides really
*DAY 1 :* 500mg feel hot no sides, dry lips
*DAY 2 :* 500mg sweated at night, gym all okay, not soaked
*DAY 3 :* 500mg woke up with headache but otherwise all okay, no sweats
*DAY 4 :* 500mg felt normal really. Had a weigh in but not sure its right, 81kg, 25% body fat, 55% water..  Not happy about the weigh in. not weighed this much for ages. was hoping my bodyfat would be less as i have been training for past 3 months and feel stronger, look stronger . maybe its because ive developed a belly ( age), never had one before OR maybe the scale is totally rubbish and cant read my bodyfat properly OR the PT has entered my height in wrong. next weigh in is next monday anyways. Went Gym, thought i would be pouring sweat but was like any other workout but with heavy breating
*DAY 5 :* 500mg feeling the heat today. read that dnp takes about 5 to 6 days to hit you so not looking forward to tonight. i dont seem to sweat at all at work though although everyone is asking me why i'm walking around in a t shirt. Im confused where all the water im drinking is going, dont seem to pissing out the same qty ive taken in


Will keep you all updated. Please no comments about the risks etcetra and how i can loose it naturally, the plan is to have dnp give me a boost and then i carry on on my own, the PT says i can loose 1kg a week with willpower. Also hoping the heat puts me off carbs and the more weight i loose the less pressure on my dodgy knee.

Decided to do it as a blog as motivation and together with the DNP the PT, will force me to be good with my food

I have no idea how much weight i will be able to loose in 2/3 weeks but i would be nice to end up between 69 to 72 KG and a 32 waist instead of 34

i've noticed a lot of unfinished blogs, i plan to finish this one!


----------



## Dbolitarian (Feb 13, 2018)

Good luck brother, I won't mention all that shit with dnp
Nasty shit but it works
Taken it a few times in the past.
Enjoy the heat,
What carbs you taking in if you don't mind me asking?
And how much water you taking in?
You keeping electrolyte replacement with you at all times?
 Pedolyte? Or Gatorade?
Those body armies have more electrolytes than Gatorade but. Just curious 
What about fruit?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 13, 2018)

The bodyfat measurement on the scale isn't accurate


----------



## Dbolitarian (Feb 13, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> The bodyfat measurement on the scale isn't accurate


Definitely true
Getting a real real accurate, dead nuts  level is like.... Very hard to do from what I've read


----------



## prozac (Feb 14, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> The bodyfat measurement on the scale isn't accurate




Thank you, the gym also has those machines that you stand on and measures your height etc, im assuming they work the same way and wont be accurate either




DAY 6: 500mg morning. Think ive started having carb cravings, had a cheese and salad on brown bread sandwich yday morning and the same again for lunch.  I didn't suffer much from the heat except a hot face. 
Went home early as not much happening at work, had salad and a fist size portion of pasta, then fell asleep around 6.30pm and woke up this morning at 7am! Slept relatively well, i remember moving about to get the cold parts of my massive bed. Weather in the uk is around 0 to 4c so windows opened helped.  I forgot to take my DNP yday night so took the capsules this morning with a couple of slices of sourdough bread.
At the moment, apart from not feeling cold and having dry lips, i feel relatively normal. On the cards tonight is a PT session followed by Yin Yoga ( the relaxing stretching type of yoga)

I'm thinking of maybe upping my dose to 750 by taking one cap in the morning 7am , 4pm then 11pm. Lets see how the next few days go.


----------



## prozac (Feb 14, 2018)

Dbolitarian said:


> Good luck brother, I won't mention all that shit with dnp
> Nasty shit but it works
> Taken it a few times in the past.
> Enjoy the heat,
> ...



Drinking lots of water, also i love green tea. Not sure why but i defo feel hot after green tea. maybe because its warm when i drink it lol
Im taking a berocca every day and some ZMA. i also drink coconut water
Hopefully with a healthyish diet i should i be fine.

I also feel no lethargy but maybe thats because i had a 12 hour snooze

Drink about 4 to 6 litres of water a day.  im using my lips as a indicator, if they stop feeling so dry then i know im probably hydrated enough


----------



## stanley (Feb 14, 2018)

wow ho w tall are you ? aiming for 60-70kg you must be 5,2 feet? ditch the bread man.eat some porridge for breakfast,and up your cardio to shed weight.and stop thinking it will all be over in 2-3 weeks.its a marathon not a sprint.


----------



## prozac (Feb 15, 2018)

stanley said:


> wow ho w tall are you ? aiming for 60-70kg you must be 5,2 feet? ditch the bread man.eat some porridge for breakfast,and up your cardio to shed weight.and stop thinking it will all be over in 2-3 weeks.its a marathon not a sprint.




5ft 8 , think a weight of 69 to 74KG is just about right. I thought with dnp it was a sprint rather then marathon. 



Day 6 Update: 750mg So yesterday i ended up taking 750mg in total, at night i struggled to sleep a little bit and definitely felt hot but not getting any of those bed soaked feeling, maybe my moisture and heat wicking latex mattress is the reason? i did switch sides of the bed quite often ( advantage of being single i suppose). I didn't end of going gym, PT session cancelled for tonight. Energy levels were good, probably because i slept so much the other night.

skipped Dinner as had a big protein ( mix grill) lunch with a choc bar

So far so good, i don't feel like i look any different. my trousers might be a bit looser but cant tell as still have a stomach and my t shirt doesn't particular feel looser then normal. I need to get back to a medium from large. I have some pain when i sit in my glutes like maybe it has melted the fat on my glutes first?

Day 7: Took 250mg, might take another at lunch then another at dinner


I only have enough dnp for 22 days at 500mg so by taking more my programme might be over soon rather then later,.

Going forward going to be more proactive and taking on stanley's advice, will ditch the bread altogether and make sure i do cardio on all my non PT days. 

Let me know if any of you have questions.


----------



## Jin (Feb 15, 2018)

I've never run DNP but you don't have to know much to know:

You're playing with fire taking 750mg a day. Don't be a statistic.


----------



## prozac (Feb 16, 2018)

Day 7 750mg Went gym did slow but as heavy weights as im able to do. didnt sweat much but otherwise had a good workout. Had rice for dinner and i suffered. Literally in the middle of the night i had to get a towel make it wet and sleep on it. Was dry this morning. I remember pouring water on my head and suffering. i didnt feel scared to die or anything but i did think to myself thank GOD its winter as at least the cold water is cold and a nice breeze running through my room. I have no idea how some of you guy do it in florida heat


Day 8 500mg. Feel hot hot hot.   i think dnp takes 5/6 days to build up in the body so this week my life is gonna be tougher


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 17, 2018)

Jin said:


> I've never run DNP but you don't have to know much to know:
> 
> You're playing with fire taking 750mg a day. Don't be a statistic.



It very much depends on one’s tolerance to the drug. I barely feel 750mg and my body temps rise less than a degree on such a dose.


----------



## pumperalbo (Feb 17, 2018)

does anyone know that?

Is it true that if somebody says 50 grams of fat, 50 grams of carbs and 400 grams of protein are taken on DNP,

That the protein that is too much is converted into carbohydrates?

So he gets more heat then


----------



## prozac (Feb 19, 2018)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> It very much depends on one’s tolerance to the drug. I barely feel 750mg and my body temps rise less than a degree on such a dose.



I've given up measuring body temperature etc as it doesn't  mean anything in terms of weight loss.

Day 8+9: The weekend. 500mg each day, everything went smoothly, no real sweating, no drama. Did feel hot though, i did binge on the Sat, just couldn't control myself  else ive actually been very good with my cardio and diet.  I'm also getting really fed up of my heavy breathing and everyone telling me to wear a coat. Everyone is wrapped up and im chilling in my Tee's.  Really annoying, i made up an excuse that i'm not well feeling well or hot from the gym or something but it didn't fly, in the end i just carried my coat everywhere. Less hassle.

Im kinda getting annoyed that my clothes still fit the same more or less, still a large instead of a medium, i dont look or feel slimmer.

today is Day 10 , have gym PT session to night with a weigh in but not expecting any major losses


----------



## Jin (Feb 19, 2018)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> It very much depends on one’s tolerance to the drug. I barely feel 750mg and my body temps rise less than a degree on such a dose.



Oh Doc, I know you sometimes like to play the Devil's Advocate (oral only cycles). And you can. But we cannot assume the average board member has even half the knowledge you posses.  

When dealing with an average user on a potentially deadly compound I think encouraging moderate use is best.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 19, 2018)

prozac said:


> I've given up measuring body temperature etc as it doesn't  mean anything in terms of weight loss.
> 
> Day 8+9: The weekend. 500mg each day, everything went smoothly, no real sweating, no drama. Did feel hot though, i did binge on the Sat, just couldn't control myself  else ive actually been very good with my cardio and diet.  I'm also getting really fed up of my heavy breathing and everyone telling me to wear a coat. Everyone is wrapped up and im chilling in my Tee's.  Really annoying, i made up an excuse that i'm not well feeling well or hot from the gym or something but it didn't fly, in the end i just carried my coat everywhere. Less hassle.
> 
> ...



Checking body temps is not to predict or track weight loss. It’s for safety purposes....


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 19, 2018)

Jin said:


> Oh Doc, I know you sometimes like to play the Devil's Advocate (oral only cycles). And you can. But we cannot assume the average board member has even half the knowledge you posses.
> 
> When dealing with an average user on a potentially deadly compound I think encouraging moderate use is best.



I def encourage moderate use for DNP but my point is that a “moderate” dose can and will vary depending upon one’s tolerance.


----------



## prozac (Feb 19, 2018)

Day 10. Total 500mg 

I'm on powder in case any of you intrested.

Been feeling hot all day , manageable. 

Have my weigh in tonight.

79kg with body weight reduced to 23 %.

PT is blown away, me not too much. I'm still scales are all wrong. Physically I look the same and feel the same. 

Going to start daily cardio and interval fasting, if I can handle dnp on a empty stomach.


----------



## prozac (Feb 20, 2018)

by the way, forgot to mention. my poo is like sludge.


----------



## pumperalbo (Feb 20, 2018)

Does anyone know whether ephedrine and sibutramine saturate the same receptor in the brain?

For example, on dnp 2 weeks can you use ephedrine and then 2 weeks sibutramine?

my ephedrine has no real effect anymore after 16 days

i can switch to sibutramine

to satisfy hunger mainly

I get power from caffeine

hope someone can answer that


----------



## jdboxer02 (Feb 20, 2018)

I used adds on my last run to battle the fatigue and the carb cravings.  Worked well for me and I took chelated magnesium every night so as not to build a tolerance to the adds. Been a long time since I ran DNP though.


----------



## pumperalbo (Feb 20, 2018)

jdboxer02 said:


> I used adds on my last run to battle the fatigue and the carb cravings.  Worked well for me and I took chelated magnesium every night so as not to build a tolerance to the adds. Been a long time since I ran DNP though.




what have you taken against cravings for carbs?


----------



## Dbolitarian (Feb 21, 2018)

How long you staying here again? And what's your OVERALL loss?


----------



## jdboxer02 (Feb 21, 2018)

sorry, when I say "adds" I'm referring to Adderall.  I took 20mg of Adderall a day and would either take Chelated magnesium at night or a small dose of Dextromethorphan at night to prevent my body from building up a tolerance to the Adderall.  Like I said, it worked well for me but may not be for everyone.


----------



## prozac (Feb 23, 2018)

11 to 14.

all days on 500mg, not much happening. poor like sludge, heavy breathing getting pretty annoying, especially when gulping water down.

I think i got lucky with the weather this feb, its apparently freezing in the uk ( 0 to 7 degrees) and everyone is covered in layers whilst im chilling in my t's.
So i read that dnp doesnt increase brown fat   wish it did as that would be nice to have. i dont have the balls for a cold shower in winter. right now it's easy but once of DNP i can only manage them in summer

Everyone has mentioned my darker skin thinking ive just come back from holiday. 

i think i was seriously dehydrated yday night as i went for a pee and literally only a few drops came out

Plan to go for a run tonight.

im demotivated because i dont feel slimmer or look slimmer. was hoping for those magic 1kg a day weight loss some dnp users harp on about. i suppose everyone is different.

i have been working out ( weights ) so maybe the fat is being filled with muscle but i read that you cant increase muscle mass whilst on dnp

my cycle ends next thursday

From today i am going to start OMAD and daily cardio to maximise my weight loss in the last week.


----------



## jdboxer02 (Feb 23, 2018)

Keep at it man.  I didn't see any difference when I did my last run a while back.  That is, until I ended my run and shed the water weight, then the difference was more than noticeable.  Stay positive.


----------



## prozac (Feb 23, 2018)

jdboxer02 said:


> Keep at it man.  I didn't see any difference when I did my last run a while back.  That is, until I ended my run and shed the water weight, then the difference was more than noticeable.  Stay positive.



Thanks man. Hate my face looking like a football.

Did you have carb binges or more specifically sugar? Most days I'm ultra good but sometimes just can't stop eating. Literally today I had 2 egg and cheese muffin , 2 sandwiches,. 2 doughnuts , a kit kat and for dinner  jam doughnuts and a big handful of m and m's. I suppose I did overdo it at the gym soaybe that the intense cravings 

Never eat like this normally. 

Also.ive totally upped my water in take. Hoping if i drink lots  then body will hold less.


----------

